# gas lpg



## welditup (Oct 2, 2010)

hi new to hymer s555 got a prob with gas regulater its got a 50 milbar will that work on our gas bottels?


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Welditup...

Yes the 50 mbar regulator will work ok and you should have no problems, I have the same on my B594 with refillable gas bottles.

Good luck

Tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This isn't quite such a simple question as it seems.

Basically it depends on whether the regulator fitted has a UK or a German fitting. If it's a UK fitting (will fit a UK propane bottle, has a large screw in external thread) then it'll be fine.

If it's a German regulator (looks very similar to a UK butane fitting, smaller fitting with an internal thread) then it's not OK. These can sometimes be screwed onto a UK butane bottle but because the sealing arrangements are slightly different they will leak.

This is the type of regulator you need:
http://camperukonline.co.uk/popup_image.php?pID=394
Available here for a tenner:
http://camperukonline.co.uk/index.php?cPath=2_61&osCsid=glv7lild3o2fjofkpd8jo9ise7

Gaslow also do an adapter to convert a German fitting to UK but probably cheaper just to buy a new regulator.


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Many thanks for your professional input Gaspode....

Tony


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Would anyone know if I buy a new camper for Germany should I get the gas bottles there or in the UK? We will tour initially over here then abroad.
It's just that a couple we meet at Brownhills in Newark were telling me about the system that allows you to top up the botttles at Petrol stations with LPG. I am interested on anyones thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi again Scolds.  
Don't know about bottles in Europe but do know about refillable bottles here in UK. We have the GasLow refillable system and it is absolutely ace. It is cheaper to refill, you don't have to handle bottles, you don't have to worry about the type of gas here in UK or there in France/Germany whatever, it is all same same, well not quite they have a different mix of propane and butane but essentially the same, the vans take 2 x 11kg bottles and it lasts for ages. It is simple to top up at petrol stations. Not all sell LPG but there is a book with them all listed, there are POI's on here to download to your Sat Nav. It is widely available in Europe you just need a couple of different connectors: one for France and Germany and one for Spain. There is a new connector coming out, the 'Euro' adaptor because I think BP have taken over Repsol (my mind doesn't retain info like it used to!) something like that anyway and they are trying to make it uniform. LPG is not as widely available in Spain but again you can work it so you plan ahead, plus they are increasing. 
Sal


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Scolds
A company called Gaslow provide refillable LPG bottles of various sizes. 
I had 2 fitted by Peter Hambilton (Preston area) which are his own system and they are fantastic. I can fill mine up just about anywhere in Europe with different LPG pump fittings provided. It is also much cheaper than the exchange bottle system.
I had 2 x 13 kg bottles fitted when infact one would have done for us.

Bob45


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

An alternative which we have

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lightweight-refillable-lpg-cylinder-with-guage-26-p.asp


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks to you both I will have a look at both options.
Regards, Robin


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh dear, this onboard refillable gas jobby is all new to me. As an ex caravaner, we had blue gas bottles (butane) for summer, and red (propane) for winter.

This gaslow jobby is something I have never heard of, till I joined this forum. What about it freezing up in winter, or is it filled with propane all year round.

Sorry to appear a bit dim, but can someone just explain it in laymans terms.

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gaslow are a company marketing refillable cylinders as are Alugas {Autogas)
Both are refilled with Propane in the UK and a mix of Propane & Butane in mainland Europe.
Obviously to avoid any such freezing problems it is better to use all of the mainland Europe gas prior to refilling with UK gas for the winter period.
Hope that explains a little, however there are many threads on here about the subject.


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Grath, 

Many thanks for the reply. Its confusing to an old caravaner that's slowly loosing his marbles. So do you just drive into a garage forcourt and connect a hose to refill your on board gas bottles with propane.

Sorry to appear a bit thick, its all new to us.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Angelfire said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> Many thanks for the reply. Its confusing to an old caravaner that's slowly loosing his marbles. So do you just drive into a garage forcourt and connect a hose to refill your on board gas bottles with propane.
> 
> ...


HI,
This may not be up to date but it will give you an idea
http://www.getlpg.org.uk/

http://www.lpg-vehicles.co.uk/autogas-stations/index.htm

http://www.flogas.co.uk/gas-finder/?cylinder=0

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas


----------

